# Tips on cape San blas?



## youngbloodr2

My family's got a vacation rental here in a couple weeks any tips or any areas I should focus on? Couldn't find any public reefs too close to me here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993

The only tip I know is take plenty of deep woods off. The mosquitos there are thick. I've only been there twice & only surf fished once. The state park is nice you can surf fish one minute & walk a few hundred feet & fish in St. Joseph bay.


----------



## Breeze1

I don't know alot about gulf fishing but the way that point comes out I would start by trolling a cigar minnows around it. Surely something hangs around there.


----------



## calveryc

If you're fishing inshore I've attached a few pics. First pic you'll put in at the kayak launch shown by a star in the pic and work popping corks with shrimp or gulp, gold spoons and rip and slashes out to sandy spots beyond the drop point in the pic. Fish the edges of the grass and you'll do well. 
Second pic is an island that you can fish around same techniques. It's really good on the inner bank. 

Offshore just drag a yozuri crystal minnow on one side and a cigar minnow with a duster. Bring several dusters because you'll probably hook a lot of sharks and end up cutting a few off.


----------



## youngbloodr2

Thanks! Appreciate all the advice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka

No see-ums will set you on fire in the evenings. Watch the weather on the other side of the bay, thunderbumpers build up super fast. This one took 1/2 hr from the time I was eyeballing a thunderhead looking cloud over St Joe to this crossing the bay.









And there should be tarpon off the 2nd sandbars, heading north around the cape.


----------



## Razzorduck

Tarpon may be roaming the beach.


----------



## northportcjm

Get a thermocell and stick it in your kayak. It is the best $30 you will ever spend. Will keep no seeums and mosquitos away better than anything I've ever tried.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C&S Customs

Bring your shark gear and get ready for a fight. Lost of people fishing and some big swimmers in the water. I was with a guy and watched his Shimano 130 get spooled of over 800 yards of line in about 3 minutes. Straightened the hook. I have seen and caught some big sharks and I believe this one was bigger than anything I have ever caught. I am guessing 500+ easy. The water in St Joesphs bay is Gin clear in places and a great place to Yak with a couple yak launches around. Have fun


----------



## calveryc

The bay is amazingly clear. There is no freshwater intrusion like inshore fishing which can cause less than clear water. If you can stand you can do some great sight fishing.


----------

